# What Watch Band are You Wearing on your Apple Watch???



## Panatime

*This thread was created as a space for Watch U Seek members to share what watch bands they sport on their Apple Watch.

Let's see some unique straps and recommendations for straps you would like to see available for sale!*​


----------



## mcmikey

I'm wearing an Archers canvas band.


----------



## Skellig




----------



## BarracksSi

OEM Nike Sport Band. Gonna be hard to sway me from these; I got a third-party bracelet that only looks nice but isn't any better than anything Apple sells.


----------



## utzelu

Today I am wearing the Army Green 2-Piece Classic NATO Band from Clockwork Synergy. Pretty comfy.

I am looking to get more quality leather straps and the Apple Link bracelet.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lee_K

I put mine on a Strapcode 22 mm Oyster bracelet just for fun. I was surprised at how much I liked it.


----------



## Panatime

Lee_K said:


> I put mine on a Strapcode 22 mm Oyster bracelet just for fun. I was surprised at how much I liked it.
> 
> View attachment 15755285


That looks sharp!!!


----------



## utzelu

Sporting this leather band for the past week. It's the Lancing Vintage model from Panatime. It does look good but it is very stiff. It does break in after the first few days and it's comfortable after that. Still, I would have preferred it to be softer.


----------



## Panatime

utzelu said:


> Sporting this leather band for the past week. It's the Lancing Vintage model from Panatime. It does look good but it is very stiff. It does break in after the first few days and it's comfortable after that. Still, I would have preferred it to be softer.


Thank you for sharing this review of our strap! The vintage leather on the Lancing does take some time to break in - but it will get there! We love the vintage leathers on the Apple Watch!


----------



## utzelu

Finally pulled the trigger and bought a brand new Space Black Link bracelet from Apple. It does elevate the look of the watch and is the most comfortable metallic bracelet I wore on any watch. I normally find the bracelets on regular watches too heavy and uncomfortable, but this one is so good.


----------



## BarracksSi

utzelu said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and bought a brand new Space Black Link bracelet from Apple. It does elevate the look of the watch and is the most comfortable metallic bracelet I wore on any watch. I normally find the bracelets on regular watches too heavy and uncomfortable, but this one is so good.


You've reminded me that maybe I should compare the third-party bracelet I got. I would rather have Apple's Link bracelet, though, and intend to lobby for one of my own next time around.

This one has a regular flip clasp and needs a tool for adjustments (a tool was included). I got it to fit okay, and it's not heavy, either. I think it's a revised version that the manufacturer says is thinner than before. It tapers down to the clasp, too, which I think I like better than a no-taper bracelet. But the simple fact that it can't be adjusted without a tool makes it more of a hassle - if I want to wear the watch more snugly for a workout, I have no choice but to swap straps (not that it's hard to do, but that's not my point).


----------



## utzelu

BarracksSi said:


> This one has a regular flip clasp and needs a tool for adjustments (a tool was included). I got it to fit okay, and it's not heavy, either. I think it's a revised version that the manufacturer says is thinner than before. It tapers down to the clasp, too, which I think I like better than a no-taper bracelet. But the simple fact that it can't be adjusted without a tool makes it more of a hassle - if I want to wear the watch more snugly for a workout, I have no choice but to swap straps (not that it's hard to do, but that's not my point).


It certainly looks good and doesn't seem to thick. Usually with the 3rd party straps and bracelets, I am concerned with their durability and materials, especially if it's a black coated bracelet. On my other watches, my main issue is with the micro adjustability, as my wrist size varies during the day, so I can end up with a loose fit in the evening while a good fit in the morning. The Apple Link has a perfect fit so far and don't need any micro adjustment throughout the day.


----------



## orangeface

Milanese loop band...from the office to the pool, comfortable, quick dry, easy adjust. Goes with the watch and everything I wear.


----------



## Aus73

Link bracelet. On a series 6 Hermes. I love the way Apple made this bracelet


----------



## utzelu

Aus73 said:


> Link bracelet. On a series 6 Hermes. I love the way Apple made this bracelet


If I would criticize the Link bracelet I would say it seems too thin and that it doesn't give an impression of solidity. Don't know if it was designed like that for comfort or just for cost reduction, but for a $500 bracelet, I would have expected a solid, bomb proof feel. However, I really like the fit and finish and the comfort of the it, and it is my default strap on the AW.


----------



## vdang

Erika's Original. Have one for my Oris as well.


----------



## LMR38

utzelu said:


> If I would criticize the Link bracelet I would say it seems too thin and that it doesn't give an impression of solidity. Don't know if it was designed like that for comfort or just for cost reduction, but for a $500 bracelet, I would have expected a solid, bomb proof feel. However, I really like the fit and finish and the comfort of the it, and it is my default strap on the AW.


Agreed. My first gen watch included a silver link bracelet. While it is thin, overall I think the tradeoff is worth it to me as it is very comfortable to wear and really easy to take the bracelet on/off.


----------



## WizardofWatch

I currently have mine on the black leather loop. Was a little apprehensive about the 'pills', but they look very nice in person.









I like the link bracelet. But found it too heavy for a watch as light as my aluminum Apple watch. Plus, I just couldn't justify putting on a bracelet that costs as much as the watch!

I used the money save to buy a mechanical watch! ? But that's a whole different story!


----------



## BarracksSi

^^^^ I think the leather link will be my next strap. Finally got to see one at the store and I thought it was very comfortable and easy to use.

(edit) Yeah, I realize that I said I like the link bracelet a lot, too, but I wrote that before I tried the leather link. Ideally I'd get both, but right now I don't have a leather strap for my AW at all.


----------



## mark2828

I love the product Red but found it was a bit to bright for everyday wear

so I have gone for a vintage brown strap which tones it down slightly


----------



## Panatime

Had a hard time choosing today but ultimately went with the Mocha Gator with Match Stitching!
(Pictured below: Ruby French, Mocha Gator, Black Russian Leather)



  




​


----------



## PCCM

The link has stayed on my watch the longest. It is insanely comfortable.


----------



## clockworksynergy

utzelu said:


> Today I am wearing the Army Green 2-Piece Classic NATO Band from Clockwork Synergy. Pretty comfy.
> 
> I am looking to get more quality leather straps and the Apple Link bracelet.


----------



## Panatime

*Pictured Above:* RIOS1931 Honey Vintage Leather w/Black Stitch for Apple Watch​Breaking out the RIOS1931 Honey Vintage Leather with Black Stitching on the Apple Watch. What do you guys think of this combo?


----------



## Panatime

*SALE: SAVE 40% ON EVERY BAND FOR APPLE WATCH AT PANATIME.COM*
NO COUPON CODE NEEDED! SALE ENDS SUNDAY AT MIDNIGHT!




  




​


----------



## Panatime

Watch Band | RIOS1931 Oxford for Apple Watch​


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CousinVinny

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that band, obviously a bit past the original post but do you remember seeing if they had a black style?


Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## Ryan Casper

Star Wars storm trooper


----------



## gwold

vdang said:


> Erika's Original.


Mine rarely comes off the Erika's (grey stripe). When it does, it goes on a Gustin Horween Chromexcel.


----------



## Dwaine

Series 7 Graphite Stainless Steel Case with Graphite Stainless Steel Milanese Loop


----------



## Tag7800

I don't have an Apple watch BUT my wife absolutely loves one she got off Etsy. The seller takes old/damaged LV bags and turns them into straps!


----------



## Omega2882

I have the Velcro one from apple but looking to upgrade. The Velcro one is khaki and purple and looks good but not great for getting sweaty. Thinking about the black rubber one from apple and I have some leather ones for sale. Going to use this watch just for fitness.

Excuse the dinged up casing this watch has seen some stuff and two toddler hands 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertieauxphilippe

Nice one just over. So concerning my little person, as a military.....this is mine : (bought on Watch Bands for Apple Watch ® good shop in US).


----------



## jzet

UAG witch their watch case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffW2

Meridio straps 50% of next 10 days. I have two already.

Jeff


----------

